# Blaser K-95



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a near brand new Blaser K-95 with a .308 Win barrel and never fired .243 barrel that I lost interest in. 

It is topped with a Zeiss Z-600 2.5-10 scope. 

$5200.00

Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Somebodys gotta wanna buy this beauty!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What about the brass knuckles?


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful Gun! But my wife would probably use it on me if I brought it home.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Huge29 said:


> What about the brass knuckles?


You mean that "belt buckle" ?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ha ha I have had those since I was a punk kid that thought he was cool. Later I learned I wasn't as tough as I once thought I was.


----------

